# USACI April 6th Benton AR



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

So who all is planning on coming to compete this year?


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going to try to make at least one of y'alls shows. It's a pretty good drive for me, but it looks like I am going to have to make those drives to get any SQ points.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

IDGAF said:


> I'm going to try to make at least one of y'alls shows. It's a pretty good drive for me, but it looks like I am going to have to make those drives to get any SQ points.


Well hope you do make it. What class are you running and what kind of car?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will be at about half the shows. If the car is done I will be there for the opening show. If not I will be at the 2nd show.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

cruzinbill said:


> Well hope you do make it. What class are you running and what kind of car?


Long story... but the plan is still to run Street Q. I was going to try to get it done in the daily, but I don't know if that's going to happen. 

It's a 2012 Subaru STi. p99rs. Arians in the doors. JL C5's in the sails. That's what'll be going to Arkansas if I make it.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Man I need to get busy and get something playing. LOL

I hope to have something playing on some of the shows. If not I will be at most of them anyway.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you again, Abram.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Same here. Ready to check out the new build!



basher8621 said:


> Look forward to seeing you again, Abram.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll be there helping.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

To the top


----------

